# Serrasalmus Rhombeus



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats a sweet lookin rhom!! YOu also took some nice pictures too!!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice rhom, doesn't look like a Xingu river fish to me however. Is that the same fish that is in your signature? ...Just my 2¢


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks bro.
Yes same fish at my singnature.

What kind of rhom?

He was cought from xingu river in Brasil


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

great lookin p!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Nice rhom, doesn't look like a Xingu river fish to me however. Is that the same fish that is in your signature? ...Just my 2¢


Not sure what you meant by that?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

nice looking Rhom!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

he means that a lot of xingus have characteristic markings/colorations that define them.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

You can't look at it and tell where it's from.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good, Super pics too


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking S. rhombeus.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Verry nice Rhom..


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will take nicer photos.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice looking rhomb


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome rhom man i've wanted one of those good luck


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

cute little fella!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new rhom he looks great.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

nice rhom mate!

im sure youll soon beef him up a bit.

heres a small xingu

gasman


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

watermonst3rs said:


> You can't look at it and tell where it's from.


Actually I would have to say the rio Xingu rhoms are _the only_ rhom that looks distinctly different enough from other rhoms to tell it's locality based on looks alone. The one in his sig Does looks like a xingu to me but in the pics it doesnt. xingu's characteristically have very shiny flanks and sides (scales are almost not visible), they have a humeral spot, and usually have some yellow pigmentation.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

he has a humeral spot, and has some yellow pigmentation. But dont look like xingu at that photos. I agree.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great looking Rhom.
Seems very healthy...


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

He is awesome looking


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks brots.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> You can't look at it and tell where it's from.


Actually I would have to say the rio Xingu rhoms are _the only_ rhom that looks distinctly different enough from other rhoms to tell it's locality based on looks alone. The one in his sig Does looks like a xingu to me but in the pics it doesnt. xingu's characteristically have very shiny flanks and sides (scales are almost not visible), they have a humeral spot, and usually have some yellow pigmentation.
[/quote]

A venezulian rhom is far more distinguishable


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome looking rhom


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

What ever he is, it still is an AWESOME RHOM!


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

I like that.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

very sleek looking


----------

